# Alexander Ross: Princes are to be shepherds, not tyrants



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 16, 2019)

Given that it is an extract from a work of political philosophy, I decided to post the one in the philosophy section:

This is to put no difference between the Father and Butcher of his Country, between the Shepherd and the wolf, between sharing and fleeing of the sheep. *A King governs, and is governed by laws; a tyrant hath no law but his will*; _jus est in armis, opprimit leges timor._ [emphasis added]

For more, see Alexander Ross: Princes are to be shepherds, not tyrants.


----------



## deleteduser99 (Oct 16, 2019)

@Reformed Covenanter 

When is it oppression you submit to, and when is it tyranny you refuse to obey and resist? Some opinions floating out there seem to null the authority of such a one described here.


----------

